# Skipping lectures



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

My day starts late cos of IBS, so I try to take courses that only have tutes in the afternoon. For most lecs I get by by listening to recordings. However for one of my courses which has a lec in the morning, they now take attendance, so my attendance mark is going to suffer!Ive gone to the disability unit before but it wasn't very helpful at all..


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Polly-Whenever I have an early morning class or something else that involves me being up and about, I just make sure I am up 2 hours earlier than I need to leave. It definitely helps.Good luckAndrea


----------



## 17109 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Polly,I have just completed a three year degree at university and i too have my main problems in the mornings. I always panicked when i saw i had morning lectures and ours were also marked with attendance. I found that either (as andrea suggested) getting up super early so i'de relaxed into the day, or getting up late so my body just didn't have chance to be ill worked. I only missed about three morning lectures out of the whole three years by using these methods.But whatever happens, be positive. I just made all my closest friends and my tutors aware and they were really great. And i still got through in flying colours, as i'm sure you will too.Good Luck,StaceyUk


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I had problems with morning lectures during my undergrads. I missed a lot in my first year after one really bad lecture where I started feeling v.nauseous with cramps, and I couldn't get out because I was hemmed into a corner. I shut my eyes, dug my nails into my wrist (an anti-sickness reflexology spot 3-finger-widths from hand) and meditated for 40 mins.Over the next 2 years I learned the following:Sit near the door. Most lecture theatres have doors at the back/side as well, so you can slip out easily.Don't be shy to leave a lecture mid-way thru. Lecturers are used to students going to toliet/getting bored/feeling ill. At least 1 person every lecture I had left before the end.Eat a 'safe' breakfast and take Immodium/anti-anxiety pill beforehand if you need to.


----------

